# Turkey Trot



## beck9965 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a quickie, in your opinion how many of you would expect to get a handicap cut from a three clubs and a putter turkey trot comp? I'd be very interested in the answer.

Phil.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 5, 2011)

probably more chance than with 14 

got ours on the 18th and going with 3 hybrid, 7 iron and pw + putter (obviously), should be ok on most holes inc par 3's


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd only expect to be half cut from staying in the bar.


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Doubt you will unless the Committee class it as a qualifier. You can, of course state your intentions prior to playing that you wish to enter this card for handicap purposes. 

Just had ours, took 5 wood, 7i and PW, got 35 points and third...gobble gobble gobble! 

CK


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 5, 2011)

No chance.

Had ours last weekend. Better ball bogey.

Wife will be going hungry.


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 5, 2011)

Had ours yesterday - still recovering. Its a scramble format (3 men & 1 lady) where each has to hit 4 drives. I can safely say that I have never hit from some of the places I did yesteday!
No turkey alas, but a good laugh anyway.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 5, 2011)

beck9965 said:



			Just a quickie, in your opinion how many of you would expect to get a handicap cut from a three clubs and a putter turkey trot comp? I'd be very interested in the answer.

Phil.
		
Click to expand...

None, I hope. CONGU does not permit such a competition to be a qualifier.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Dec 5, 2011)

Had ours on Saturday... full qualifying monthly stableford. Brutal wind got up, so hit driver 3-woods into most par 4s!

Won't even be getting the giblets.


----------

